# Trouble Programming LGB 55025 (switch decoder) on Zimo (repost)



## mbruegel (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi All,


I'm having trouble programming the LGB 55025 switch decoder with my Zimo central station:


MX1 sw: 4.0.0 T7
MX31 sw: 1.22


I have the 55025 switch decoder connected to the programming terminals. I can control the decoder at its default address (address 1 -- all 4 outputs are functional). 


I can't seem to change the default address or any of the switch output characteristics (CV2). (I get a returned error E4 / ZIMO for no response from decoder).


I know the address blocks are in a 4 block range so I'm trying to set address block 5-8 (tried using all addresses in the range -- any one of them should work)


- the programming terminals are bridged
- there is a load on terminal A (EPL drive)
- as noted I am connected to the programming terminals on the MX1


The only hints I have come across are references to needing to use primitive physical register programming (Digitrax) or "register" mode on a Lenz system. I'm not sure if this is just alternate speak for CV programming, on the programming track or not? Is there an older DCC protocol for setting switch decoders -- e.g. for loco decoders I know you can configure for pulse-chain, but the options for switch decoders seem fairly straightforward.


As a side note I have the same issue -- can operate decoder but can't set the address -- when trying to program an older LENZ LS120 (switch decoder for EPL drives).


Any thoughts or insights would be much appreciated.


----------



## mbruegel (Jun 30, 2009)

Reposting thread(s) after forum recovery from weekend of 4/20... 

Greg Elmassian Posted:21 Apr 2012 11:07 PM 

The Zimo tries direct mode, and if it cannot read back, it drops back to register mode if I remember correctly, check the manual though. If you see it spinning, it's already out of direct mode. 

You cannot force the Zimo I think, which is weird. I don't remember now, but it did irritate me that the Zimo did what it wanted to do. 

To learn the difference, I'd just google and read up on DCC, always a good thing to know! 

I do not think this is a software version problem. 

I think maybe Keith or Mohammed may have some more information for you... maybe they will chime in. 

Greg 


Greg Elmassian Posted:21 Apr 2012 06:41 PM Subject: RE: Trouble Programming LGB 55025 (switch decoder) on Zimo 

Yes, you need to use one of the older modes (primitive indeed!).... but I have some experience with Zimo systems... they will "drop back" to register and/or paged mode if direct mode fails. 

Watch the screen while programming, you will see it going through gyrations if it is in register mode. 

To begin with, can you read ANY CV on the unit? like CV1? 

What load are you using? Did you try without the load? or a different load? 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The "forum rewind" lost the posts... 

Axel said something about a CV to change in the MX31.... maybe you can do something to force the modes, but the Zimo I used automatically switched modes based on it's inability to program in direct mode. 

With the decoder not capable of reading back, then the Zimo is getting po'd over nothing and maybe switching modes when you don't want it to. 

Get's Axel's suggestion. 

Greg


----------



## mbruegel (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Greg, checking in w/ Axel was my next step. 

When I initially encountered the issue on the Lenz switch decoder I chalked it up to decoder, now I'm seeing the same issue w/ the LGB / Massoth decoder I'm being to think it may be a configuration in the central station. That said I would think something like that would be a "known" issue.


----------



## mbruegel (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Mohammed, 

Yes I did try a read-out of CV1 from the programming track, the the programming terminals bridged and the EPl switch machine connected to terminal A. 

I'm open to any further suggestions you may have. 

Thanks, 

- martin 

mbendebba Posted:22 Apr 2012 05:16 PM 

Did you try reading the stored Value of CV1 with the 55025 connected to the programming track, bridged, and will a load on terminal A? 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Martin, 

There is nothing unusual about the LGB decoders--they should program with any system so I'm guessing it's something to do with your Zimo station. If you're missing the manual for the 55025 you can find it in the Massoth download center, in case you want to reread it to make sure you're not missing something. 

Keith


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Martin: 

I guess you were not able to read the CV value either. 

I have to agree with Keith on this one, you have done everything according to instructions for programming the 55025. Try looking through the Zimo's user manual to see if there is a way to alter how it reads and writes CVs on the programming track (It looks to me that CV93 through CV96 are worth considering, but I know pratically nothing about Zimo and Icannot suggest which one should be altered if any). 

If you have a few LGB and Massoth decoder to program, it maybe worth your while to get an LGB 55045 or a Massoth PC module, extremely useful if you have a number of LGB locomotive with on-board decoders. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To program MTS engine decoders properly on a Zimo system, I had to make the MX31 go to 14 speed steps. I do not have the 55025, but perhaps this could help. 
To do this, hit E and 0 at the same time. 
A menu will display for: 
7=14 steps 
8=28 steps 
9=128 steps 

Or go to the menu key on the top left and find the speed step area. I find the E0 very fast to get to for changing speed steps.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Off topic - what wa sthe forum "rewind"? I experienced that day tremnodous posting prblems with all kind of error messages?

Back tot he question at hand:

I stated in my ifrst try I would chage CV 91 fromn 0 to 3 and if that doesn't work go to 1 or 2. If that fails we would have to go deeper into it there are a few paramters ACK, Preamble bits that could be modified......, but I would start out first with the Cv mentioned. 

Good Luck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Axel, pray tell what that CV does? Does it influence the "automatic behavior" of the Zimo station in programming mode? 

That's a big deal for me, having that option. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe Axel was talking about the MX1 CV91 which changes when track power is turned on/off during programming. It is in the MX1 manual.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Greg:

You know what you do in your video to deal with programming ProDrives via NCE and the power interruptions? Oh well, CV91 on ZIMO allows you 
a. to cut power before the programming commands
b. After the programming commands
c. Before and After the programming commands.

Quite naturally this inflrunce the automatic behavior by not waiting for some responses and hence trying somthing else, but by just going through with the programming under certain conditions. I beleive I have to buy a DCC protocol analyzer one of these days to see the bits on the track


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice being able to program this. Very weird situation that some European items need this, never heard of it in the USA, but another advantage of the Zimo system. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In regards to changing the MX1 CV91 to a 3, I was finally able to program my LENZ LS120 switch decoder!! 

This decoder has 2 outputs for controlling a LGB EPL drive and needs odd addresses only. 

So I set CV1 to a 1 and was able to switch 1-1 and 1-2 on this switch decoder. 
Then I tried cv1 to a 3 and I was able to switch 1-3 and 1-4. 

So, I set cv1 to 11 and was able to switch 3-3 and 3-4.


----------



## mbruegel (Jun 30, 2009)

Success, issue resolved! Thank you Axel, and everyone else for your advice and willingness to help out. 

After setting the MX1 cv91 to 3 (power off before and after programming) I was able to program the LGB 55025. 
(as well as my other Lenz LS120).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, strange thing that seems to be common with European stuff, never seen it in USA stuff... not part of the NMRA standard either. 

Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Instead you have in the US accessory decoders where you have to push a bottom in order to accept programming. From the beginning of DCC decoders tried to avoid this, but some of the US DCC central stations can't deal with the fact of certain responses and timings, hence to trick them with power interruptions (see the ProDrive programming requirements for NCE systems). In particular if you have load and current dependencies you can deal via power interruption better than without these capabilities. Modern Decoders are less prone to require the power on/off scenario, but keep in mind Martin was dealing with old LGB (speak Lenz) decoders.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, completely understood "old style"... I do prefer the pushbutton approach through, since then you can do programming on the main, i.e. the switch decoder does not have to be removed and brought to a programming track. 

Greg


----------

